# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  foxprolan

## frahimi

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من یک سیستم حسابداری تحت شبکه با foxprolan 2.00  نوشته ام که بنا به بعضی دلایل نمیتوانم آن را در محیط foxpro 2.6  اجرا کنم . وقتی سیستم را با داس بوت میکنم مشکلی وجود ندارد. اما وقتی آنرا در محیط xp اجرا میکنم با خطای insufficient memory مواجه میشوم چگونه میتوانم این مشکل را حل کنم.
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## rezaTavak

سیستم عامل داس در ویندوز xp شبیه سازی می شود اما در 98 نه. 

یعنی فایل dosx برای اجرا وجود دارد. یک شورت کات روی دسکتاپ برای برنامه است بساز و در آن و در آن میزان حافظه ها را تنظیم کن. بد نیست نگاهی به

 %windir%/system32/autoexec.nt
 %windir%/system32/config.nt

بیاندازید.

----------


## frahimi

با تشکر از مدیر بخش .
در فایل config.nt  هم مقدار files=100 را قرار دادم اما باز هم نتیجه ای حاصل نشد البته قدری بهتر شد. آیا باید جای دیگر هم تغییر بدهم. کجا و چگونه ؟   متشکرم

----------


## rezaTavak

البته اگر می خواهید یک شبیه ساز خوب داس به جای dosx ویندوز داشته باشید از :

http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/inform...2dcc6299657b28

استفاده کنید. حتی بازیهای تحت داس را هم بدستی اجرا میکند.

من در لینوکس برای برنامه های تحت داس از این نرم افزار استفاده میکنم.

حتی می تونید win3.1 را هم نصب کنید و از آن استفاده کنید!

----------


## frahimi

با تشکر

آیا بدون نصب dosbox و  فقط با کانفیگور کردن فایلهای config.nt و autoexec.nt میتوان مشکل insufficient memory را  حل کرد؟

----------


## rezaTavak

ببین با اینا درست میشه. (تا حالا همچین مشکلی نداشتم.)



CURRENT CONFIG.NT FILE

DOSONLY
ECHOCONFIG
dos=high, umb
device=%SystemRoot%\system32\himem.sys
FILES=99
LASTDRIVE=Z

CURRENT AUTOEXEC.NT FILE

@echo off
REM Install CD ROM extensions
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\mscdexnt.exe
REM Install network redirector (load before dosx.exe)
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\redir
REM Install DPMI support
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\dosx

CURRENT CONFIG.FP FILE
EMS=ON
MVARSIZ=64
MVCOUNT=640
FILES=99
BLOCKSIZE=64
*!c:\vibra16\play.exe CD /T:1
DISPLAY    = VGA25
DOSMEM    = OFF
MVCOUNT    = 1000
TIME = 1
_FOXDOC = ""
_FOXGRAPH =    ""
*RESOURCE = c:\data\database\FOX2USER.DBF
*EDITWORK = c:\temp\
*SORTWORK = c:\temp\
*PROGWORK = c:\temp\
*TMPFILES = c:\temp\
*PDSETUP = "HP3P77CGL"
*COMMAND = DO c:\data\database\tools\mfkstart.prg
*COMMAND = DO c:\data\database\productn\network\focus.app
* added MEMLIMIT re possible problems with too much memory - tek-tips.com
MEMLIMIT=60,2048,16384

----------


## IC_prog

در فایل config.nt ببینید آیا buffers قرار دارد یا خیر احتمالا نیست سطر زیر را اضافه و تست کنید .( یکبار restart یادتون نره )
buffers=25

----------


## shamim_41

سلام دوست عزیز
در windows های مختلف xp تعداد فایلهای config متفاوت است بهتر است با استفاده از یک جستجوکر تمامی فایلهای config با هر توسعه را بیدا کرده بعد buffers=66  و files=99 را مقدار دهی کنید

----------


## rahro

> سلام دوست عزیز
> در windows های مختلف xp تعداد فایلهای config متفاوت است بهتر است با استفاده از یک جستجوکر تمامی فایلهای config با هر توسعه را بیدا کرده بعد buffers=66 و files=99 را مقدار دهی کنید


از لحاظ اصولی و تجربی این مقدار دهی ایراد داره  -  ؟!!!

----------


## rezaTavak

تعداد files یعنی حداکثر فایلی که سیستم عامل باز میکند. (فایلی که سیستم عامل باز میکند یک باقر از حافظه است که با آن کار میکند و هر چه این عدد بیشتر باشد حافظه بیشتری می خواهد داس ۶۴۰ کیلوبایت حافظه قابل دسترسی دارد که این میزان بسیار اندک است. البته امروزه.) تعداد ۸ عدد فایل توسط خود سیستم عامل اشغال شده است منظورم اینهاست con,prn,lpt1,... و معمولا عدد ۴۰ بد نیست اما هرچه این مقدار بیشتر باشد حافظه داس کمتر میشود. خودتان امتحان کنید (دستور mem برای تست حافظه.)

----------

